
Detecting Fraud Using Benford's Law - Bill_Dimm
http://blog.cluster-text.com/2015/10/20/detecting-fraud-using-benfords-law-mathematical-details/
======
brechmos
My favorite Radiolab episode talks about Benford's law
[http://www.radiolab.org/story/91697-numbers/](http://www.radiolab.org/story/91697-numbers/)

